# Bear boughted a boat!



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

When bear last checked in with driver people, it was to report that bear had gotted a job! Since then, bear is happy to report that bear took the earnings from the job (that bear didn't immediately convert to food and eat) and boughted a sailboat! This was just in time before gas prices got crazy, now bear can get around via wind and water FOR FREE! Bear can sail anywhere on the Chesapeake Bay, and there's even a canal that bear can take through the Great Dismal Swamp so bear can visit bear's old friends.

There have been a few bumps in learning the sailor lifestyle. For example, one day bear was fishing and the VA Marine Patrol pulled up alongsides. It took bear a while to realize that, until the officer tapped on bear's shoulder, because bear's head was under the water. The officer thought that bear was purposely trying to drowned, but bear was just fishing ... for which it turns out that bear had to have a license. Fortunately bear still has the cell phone bear took from the human bear killed, so bear could get the license on the app.

The next time bear had a run-in with the officer was when bear was sitting in the cockpit eating the fish bear had caught. There was only the tail left at that point, but the officer cited bear for eating a fish that was too small because the officer couldn't tell how big it was? Bear asked if the officer had any bigger fish that bear could eat instead, but the officer just wrote bear a ticket?

So it turns out that bear can't just catch a fish and eat it right away, it has to be checked in at a dock first. Bear does not understand human society any better than a few years ago, but bears haven't figured out how to make sailboats yet, so bear continues to live amongst humans.

Eat and be well, driver human friends!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Bear so proud of himself!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Bear long winded...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I can't bear it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

During college years I had a neighbor who was a commercial fisherman (human).
Whenever I had a break I'd 'crew' for him.
Depending on time of year it was either Salmon or Cod.

Salmon has a size limit.
Sometimes we'd bring one in that was too small ... and dead.
Swallowed the hook or something.
Instead of throwing it overboard (what we supposed to do) we'd save it till that night, fire up the BBQ that could be hung on the railing and we'd have fresh salmon,
Most delicious eating I ever did.

Maybe because I was damned hungry (that is hard work), but it was really, really good

PS: How do you feel about the bear market we are currently in?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Beary good to see you! Your boat must be beary relaxing! I thought I saw you on my vacation, but you bearly noticed me.









Next time, just take the fish from this guy. He’d be beary thankful you’d take a bite out of that fish instead of him.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Bear just fishing for simple bare necessities.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So good to see you Bear!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> When bear last checked in with driver people, it was to report that bear had gotted a job! Since then, bear is happy to report that bear took the earnings from the job (that bear didn't immediately convert to food and eat) and boughted a sailboat! This was just in time before gas prices got crazy, now bear can get around via wind and water FOR FREE! Bear can sail anywhere on the Chesapeake Bay, and there's even a canal that bear can take through the Great Dismal Swamp so bear can visit bear's old friends.
> 
> There have been a few bumps in learning the sailor lifestyle. For example, one day bear was fishing and the VA Marine Patrol pulled up alongsides. It took bear a while to realize that, until the officer tapped on bear's shoulder, because bear's head was under the water. The officer thought that bear was purposely trying to drowned, but bear was just fishing ... for which it turns out that bear had to have a license. Fortunately bear still has the cell phone bear took from the human bear killed, so bear could get the license on the app.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better I gots kicked out of washington DC for eating too much grass on that great big buffet the Hoomans laid out by the washington Monument.

It was just so tasty I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

What a Bear-rrific story! i Loved it, as good or better than max's Running up that hill scene on Stranger Things season 4. . This story has captivated my imagination.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Fair winds and following seas, sailor-bear.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Does Bear know the definition of a boat??

a hole in the water that you throw money into

and does bear know what the letters BOAT stand for?
Bust Out Another Thousand

and what are the two happiest days in a bears life?
Here’s a hint. You have already had one

1) the day Bear bought a boat and
2) the day Bear sells the boat

Ask me how I know


----------

